# UAE Bank account for non-resident



## Tentpeg (7 mo ago)

Will be soon working a rotation job in the MENA area, not the UAE, and will need to open a dollar account for company salaries.
I have read that the UAE does offer this without requiring a resident card, and seems like a safe country to hold my money.
Is this accurate, and if so please could you recommend any mainstream banks that could accommodate please?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Any particular reason why you don't want to use your home country bank?


----------

